# Can a retired Reserve Officer swear you in?



## cnobbs84 (8 Aug 2012)

Good Day,

If this is in the wrong forum please move it. However on with the story. A close family friend has seen me grown up since in diapers and couple years ago retired from the local reserve unit as a Lt Col. I am told that family members and the like can swear you in as long as they are officers. Would this fine gentlemen be able to swear me in as well or does he need to be active?

Ps I am not asking for the sake of asking, I get sworn in next week.

Best Regards


----------



## fraserdw (8 Aug 2012)

Contact your recruiter, the only thing you will get here are opinions.  The CO of the Recruiting Office will make the final decision.


----------



## brihard (8 Aug 2012)

You need to be in touch with your unit as quickly as possible to arrange this. I don't see why it could not be possible - what matters is the CF 444 enrolment form and the oath or affirmation being done in the presence of the commissioned officer, but I do not see why the formality of the person standing in front of you could not potentially be a family member.

But get in touch with them so the recruiters can actually check into it properly.


----------



## cnobbs84 (8 Aug 2012)

Cheers thanks guys. Mods this can be locked.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2012)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> Cheers thanks guys. Mods this can be locked.



Why? Someone else my have a related question next week/month/whatever. Just because you got your answer does not mean it needs to be locked.


----------



## cnobbs84 (8 Aug 2012)

The title of the thread has been answered has it not? If there is a different question that someone has they should start a new thread to keep it simple to search for answers so cranky members dont cry.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Aug 2012)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> so cranky members dont cry.



Like you are doing now ?


----------



## cnobbs84 (8 Aug 2012)

Trying to be respectful to members but your an ass so do with this thread as you wish


----------



## The Anti-Royal (8 Aug 2012)

Wow.

op:


----------



## krustyrl (8 Aug 2012)

WoW is right... please pass the popcorn.?   ......thanks.!            op:


----------



## The Anti-Royal (8 Aug 2012)

Wash your hands first?


----------



## Allgunzblazing (8 Aug 2012)

I have a similar question but a different scenario - 

My father is a retired Lt. Col. (this is the way they abbreviate the rank there) from the Indian Army. Will he be allowed to swear me in?


----------



## PJGary (8 Aug 2012)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> Trying to be respectful to members but your an *** so do with this thread as you wish



*You're 

 :trainwreck:


----------



## Maxadia (9 Aug 2012)

PJGary said:
			
		

> *You're
> 
> :trainwreck:



Damm..beat me to it.


----------



## P_Laurin (9 Aug 2012)

cnobbs84 said:
			
		

> Trying to be respectful to members but your an ass so do with this thread as you wish



I hope you won't talk to your superiors that way once you do get in


----------



## Sizzle709 (11 Aug 2012)

One of my close friends swore in with me last year and his father was a retired officer who performed the ceremony.


----------

